# Fragen zu Youtube API?



## bruce85 (13. Okt 2013)

Hallo,
ich lasse in meinem Activity ein Youtube Video abspielen mit der Youtube API:

```
public class MainActivity extends YouTubeBaseActivity implements YouTubePlayer.OnInitializedListener,OnClickListener {

	static private final String DEVELOPER_KEY = "***********************";
    static private final String VIDEO = "*********";
    
    
    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
    	super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
    	requestWindowFeature(Window.FEATURE_NO_TITLE);
    	setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);
    	YouTubePlayerView youTubeView = (YouTubePlayerView)findViewById(R.id.youtube_view);
    	youTubeView.initialize(DEVELOPER_KEY, this);

	}
	@Override
	public void onInitializationFailure(Provider provider, YouTubeInitializationResult error) {
		Toast.makeText(this, "Oh no! "+error.toString(),Toast.LENGTH_LONG).show();
	}
	@Override
	public void onInitializationSuccess(Provider provider, YouTubePlayer player, boolean wasRestored) {
		player.loadVideo(VIDEO);
	}
		
	@Override
	public void onClick(View v) {

	}
}
```

Jetzt meine Frage:
Kann ich die suche von Youtube Videos über eine eigene Activity laufen lassen?
Wenn ich ein Video Suche und diesen dann anklicke, dann möchte ich, dass diese in meinem MainActivity abgespielt werden kann.


```
Intent intent = new Intent(Intent.ACTION_SEARCH);
intent.setPackage("com.google.android.youtube");
intent.putExtra("query", "test");
intent.setFlags(Intent.FLAG_ACTIVITY_NEW_TASK);
```
damit geht es nicht, denke ich.

Gibt es eine möglichkeit, eine eigene Activity zu erstellen, indem ich die Videos dann suchen kann und bei einem Video klick, dass diese dann in MainActivity abgespielt werden kann?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für die Hilfe.

*Edit:* Oder könnte ich das über onActivityResult irgendwie lösen?
Also, wenn man einen Video anklickt, dass ich dann die ID vom Video auslese und dann Intent.ACTION_SEARCH wieder beende?

MfG


----------



## bruce85 (13. Okt 2013)

Hab das jetzt anders gelöst mit JSONObject.

Noch eine Frage:
Wie kann ich die Download-URLs von den Videos ambesten auslesen?
Gibt es Vielleicht fertige Komponente oder muss ich den Link von dem Quelltext auslesen?

MfG


----------



## bruce85 (13. Okt 2013)

Kann mir denn niemand Helfen?

Ich versuche schon seit paar Stunden den Download Link herauszufinden, ohne erfolg.


----------

